
Testing an API using Swagger - creichert
https://assertible.com/blog/testing-an-api-using-swagger
======
CodyReichert
One of my favorite parts of this is that, after you import a Swagger, you can
initiate the tests from CI - effectively validating your API backend after a
deployment.

Interested to hear what other automation and testing can be done from a
Swagger spec.

